# Sichere Fernwartung über VPN-Verbindung



## MB connect line GmbH (14 August 2008)

Guten Tag,

die Industrie-Router *mbNET* ermöglichen die Fernwartung von Industrie- und 
Gebäudeanlagen über sichere VPN-Verbindungen. Anlagenseitig haben die 
Geräte einen LAN-Anschluss und zwei umschaltbare serielle Schnittstellen 
(RS-232/RS-485). Die MPI-/Profibus-Varianten haben statt der zweiten 
seriellen Schnittstelle einen vollwertigen PC-Adapter für die S7-300- und 
S7-400-Steuerungen von Siemens integriert. Damit ist eine anlagenweite 
Fernwartung aller wesentlichen Komponenten wie Antriebe, Steuerungen, 
Bedienpanels und Visualisierungs-PCs realisierbar. Die in mbNET integrierte 
Firewall bietet Schutz gegen unberechtigte Zugriffe. Nur identifizierten und 
authentifizierten Benutzern wird der Fernzugriff erlaubt. Die Datenübertragung 
selbst erfolgt in einem VPN-Tunnel verschlüsselt auf Basis des 
Sicherheitsprotokolls IPSec. mbNET erhielt von der Initiative Mittelstand eine 
der begehrten Auszeichnungen „Innovationspreis 2008“ in der Kategorie 
Telekommunikation.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (18 August 2008)

Guten Tag,

einen ausführlichen Bericht zu den vielfältigen Möglichkeiten von 
*mbNET* finden Sie im aktuelln *SPS-Magazin* (Ausgabe 2008-08 ).


----------

